
SF homelessness crisis 'cruel and inhuman (UN report) - artur_makly
https://www.businessinsider.com/san-francisco-homelessness-cruel-un-human-rights-report-2018-10
======
eindiran
Since London Breed was elected mayor, I've noticed a substantial uptick in
street cleaning in the city. But even with the extra cleaning, the 'hygiene'
of the city is abysmal. This morning I took the Bart down to the Caltrain stop
in Millbrae. Immediately outside the station, I had to step over an uncapped
syringe and human feces. I don't know what the solution is, but this has got
to stop.

